# where to find for cheap rear spoiler ?



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

hi all

i am looking for ideas/ places /shops where i can get / make / buy a rear spoiler for less"?

also any ideas for a less costing body kit?side skirts , front and rear bumper?

any ideas?
thanks
mk


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

You can almost surely find an OEM Sentra spoiler in any junkyard, and I'm sure you can pick up a cheap aftermarket wing virtually any style you want at a local shop. If you're worried about price, check e-bay.
As for a body kit, to my knowledge stillen, erubuni, and a few others make add-on kits, but if you want true replacements you should check/call aeroduo in California. When it comes to a kit, you're probably looking at market price though, no easy way around that I think. Later.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

phil_minchoff said:


> *You can almost surely find an OEM Sentra spoiler in any junkyard*


If only. They are hard to find.


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

Maybe I'm spoiled. The closest junkyard in my area has at least a dozen B13's sitting around... I must have gotten accustomed to seeing all those spoilers. Visit PA!


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Phil_Minchoff, maybe you could be nice and buy a spoiler for Mk_Sentra nexttime you visit the junkies and he could buy it off you for the price you want. (and he could pay for shipping, etc) (Just a suggestion) If you decide to do that, could u get me one too? I want a B-13 SE-R spoiler. Will a b-15 spoiler fit on a b-13? I used to live in PGH, where do you live? (I moved to KY )


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

*OEM or aftermarket*

hi Phil_Minchoff

are the spoilers you saw are OEM or aftermarket ones?

thanks
mk


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

i was picking around the junkyard again over the weekend, and in my travels I came across four B13's that had spoilers on them. if my memory serves me correctly, they were all 91-93 OEM spoilers... In 94, they changed the spoiler a little, the LED brake light is a very long, narrow rectangle you can barely see while the others are the standard rectangle that fills in the space between the spoiler and the trunk. I'm in east central PA, about an hour north of Philly... According to them, the one yard is the 3rd biggest in the state, the other is the biggest in the US... One is called Harry's U Pull It, the other is Joe's Used Auto Parts. If anyone needs any more info, or prices, let me know and I'll look into it. Always around to help a fellow driver.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

were there any of the really dark gray (almost black) spoilers? Is it possible for us to send u you money and shipping and you pick one up the next time u go? There are no junk yards that have b-13s with the things that I want out of them! I went to one yard since I wanted an a spoiler and the front emblem, but they only have 1 b-13, the grill was missing, and the spoiler was cracked!


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

it's gonna be a busy week, but I'm going to try to get you guys some more info on the spoilers. I'd much rather go see them rather than get that run around if I called, so if I don't get back right away on this, give me till the weekend. I'll see what I can do for you fellas.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Thats fine


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

phil_minchoff said:


> *iIn 94, they changed the spoiler a little, the LED brake light is a very long, narrow rectangle you can barely see *



wrong buddy.. ive had two 94's and the spoiler is the same as the rest of the years.

on small rectangle shaped light in the middle.

now i got a 92 and a 94.. hehe.. 

Sr20 powAH


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

my friend, we can debate years and miscellaneous modifications forever, but I think I know what my spoiler looks like. I'd be more than happy to get you a picture if it would satisfy your disbelief. I've seen a lot of sentra's over the years, and it seems I've only seen this design on 94's. I don't know what to tell you buddy, keep buying sentra's, you'll get one eventually.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Phil, anything new with the junkyard spoilers?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Dude, there's always cheap spoilers for sale at www.sr20deforum.com, you might even be able to get one for nothing, just pay shipping.


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

Its been pretty hectic with mid terms and such, but I was able to call one of the yards over the weekend, and they said I could pick one up for around 40 bucks. How does that compare with SR20deforum.net?


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

do a search on the web for this place called Autogator. aww hell http://www.autogator.com/ that is where u can get some cheap parts and they ship. try em, you might get a good deal. everytime i go to get small shit they let me go and peruse on their lot and take stuff for free. 

jorge


----------

